

Indie short film shot in Japan which looks like a big Hollywood movie - mirceagoia
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1261313080/dust-0

======
epikur
It appears you guys are getting pretty close to your deadline and your goal. I
wonder, if you get closer to May 6 and still have a funding gap, if you could
could just put a $10k charge on your credit card, and then immediately pay it
off after you receive the funds from Kickstarter.

------
mirceagoia
The teaser is here: <http://vimeo.com/39011756>

